# Yet another attempt at macro



## Eel Noob (Aug 31, 2009)

Since I tend to fail at getting the eyes in focus decided to hide this in this first shot.




1






2





3


----------



## ocular (Aug 31, 2009)

More bee's . I like the how sharp the bee's are in # 1 and 2.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 31, 2009)

They are nice, but I think they need a little editing, like contrast and saturation and such things, but I still like them


----------



## Eel Noob (Sep 1, 2009)

ocular said:


> More bee's . I like the how sharp the bee's are in # 1 and 2.



Thanks

hehe they're the most common insect here.




Al-Wazeer said:


> They are nice, but I think they need a little editing, like contrast and saturation and such things, but I still like them




Thanks

The photos above came out camera pretty much like that I just cropped them.


Does these look alittle better? I decide to recrop and added some saturation but not too much since the bright yellow flowers would get overblown.


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 1, 2009)

The second set of images are better - sharper/better contrast.


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

the edited images are better for saturation and contrast, but i notice a wrong wb overall in the #2


----------



## vituccin (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool shots, I hope you don't mind- I tried to do a little editing on the 3rd shot.


----------

